
The New Radio Garage Door Opener (1933) - buescher
http://www.rfcafe.com/references/radio-craft/new-radio-garage-door-opener-september-1933-radio-craft.htm
======
buescher
The old Colman patents are cool too:
[https://patents.google.com/?q=garage&inventor=Howard+D+Colma...](https://patents.google.com/?q=garage&inventor=Howard+D+Colman&oq=inventor:\(Howard+D+Colman\)+garage)

They're from the 1920s and go into more detail on the awesome morse-code-style
cam-based mechanical decoding mechanism.

Don't try these at home.

